# Sea Otter SNAFU



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

Anybody else get sick at the Century from the Water on Sunday? Story goes got Hot Coolers were empty and so we were drinking Tap water from the Local Ranches.


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

I think I got the last of the Cytomax at the rest stop at Cahoon Summti. Which turned out to be more like syrup than energy drink. Riding in 100 degree plus heat until the final rest stop was rather brutal with no hydration available. I've ridden the Sea Otter Century 5 or 6 times now...the long Sea Otter weekend experience is what keeps me coming back...certainly NOT the poorly organized and poorly executed century. I ride Solvang the month before...the Sea Otter folks could sure learn a few things about putting on a ride from the organizers of Solvang. I hear there's another century somewhere in the Bay Area around the same time as Sea Otter, which might explain why the event draws only a couple hundred riders. Word getting out about how poorly supported the ride is won't help attendance in the future.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

The Tierra Bella and Primavera centuries are the same weekend as the Sea Otter, or at least they were this year. I have done the Sea Otter one year, I wasn't too impressed so I have skipped it ever since for something closer to home.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

OrbeaXLR8R said:


> I hear there's another century somewhere in the Bay Area around the same time as Sea Otter, which might explain why the event draws only a couple hundred riders.


A road ride at a mountain bike event isn't going to attract a huge number of participants anyway.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

parity said:


> The Tierra Bella and Primavera centuries are the same weekend as the Sea Otter, or at least they were this year. I have done the Sea Otter one year, I wasn't too impressed so I have skipped it ever since for something closer to home.


as far as I know, Tierra Bella and Sea otter has always been on teh same weekend.
i have done back-to-back century using these. Both are pretty good centuries.


----------

